# happy birthday FE



## pyro

hope you have a great one


----------



## Fangs

Happy Birthday you awesome boil you!!!!! Hope your day is filled with lots of whatever you want it to be filled with!!! :devil: heeheehee


----------



## Dr Morbius

Happy Birthday, FE...One step closer to "Cootsville"! Hope you have a great one, man.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday Jeff
Have a great one and as my Grandmother used to say,
"If you get drunk on your birthday,resist the temptation to disrobe.
There is ALWAYS some S.O.B. with a camera and it will come back to haunt you at a most inappropriate moment." She was not kidding,it was her 70th birthday. nuf said.....


----------



## ScareShack

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Mazz

Happy Birthday old man


----------



## BuriedAlive

Wow, the mighty Jeff is a year older. Soon he'll be trading in his underwear for Depends.


----------



## bourno

Happy Birthday Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F

BuriedAlive said:


> Wow, the mighty Jeff is a year older. Soon he'll be trading in his underwear for Depends.


Does that mean he'll start hanging depends from his booth at Ironstock?

Happy Birthday Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you everyone 
Love the advice! lol


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to my favorite boa wearing Frightner!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Horror Day Jeff


----------



## Ghoulbug

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Vlad

A very happy birthday to one of natures true gentlemen. Many happy returns on the day my friend.


----------



## turtle2778

Hope its your best one yet Jeff!!!


----------



## Lilly

Happy B Day Jeff...have a great day


----------



## playfx

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday FE.


----------



## Spookineer

Happy Birthday FE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you my friends....though, I have to say, if it wasn't for the red hair, that is pretty close morning shot! lol


----------



## slimy

Happy Birthday, Jeff Frightener. 

Feather boas all around!


----------



## TheClovenBunny

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You give me smiles today!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Birthday, FE; have a great day!


----------



## dynoflyer

Have a happy BD FE

Regards!
DF


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Birthday Jeff!!! Have a wonderful day!!*


----------



## Black Cat

Happy Birthday Jeff!!


----------



## strange1

Happy Birthday Jeff.
I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks again everyone for the Birthday wishes.
Joyce and I took the little one over to the folks today.
Had a nice time.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Happy Birthday Jeff...sounds like you had a nice day.


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Happy Birthday. Hope ya have lots more.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy belated.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks again everyone. Hey, no hangover this year!!


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday Jeff. Sorry I missed it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's never to late for cake 
Thank you


----------



## Hellrazor

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## AzKittie74

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya FE!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you and it was enjoyable. Very quiet.


----------



## scareme

What, you didn't get any clean underware for your birthday? lol


----------



## kevin242

Happy belated, FE, hope you had a good one!


----------

